
Michael Tsai – Apple Responds to Spotify - lordleft
https://mjtsai.com/blog/2019/03/15/apple-responds-to-spotify/
======
al2o3cr

        Yet Apple specifically disallows sideloading apps and competing stores, which would drive the App Store to be better.
    

Ah, that explains why the Android ecosystem is so much more vibrant and filled
with useful apps. /sarcasm

